# For those with an eBay Store



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

It has been a long time since I had an eBay Store...which one is better the Basic or Premium. Will be listing lots of items...think the 5 cent insert will probably be better...but would like to hear from those that have both types of stores.

Thanks.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Really the best thing to do is crunch the numbers. 
For me, the cost of the Premium store is more than made up by the reduced listing cost. 

_Somewhere_ there's a comparison table


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks Erin, after I posted this I saw the calculator  Think premium is the way to go also.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

I just have a basic store level right now, but may upgrade in the future. I was going to say there is a calculator on eBay somewhere to decide which is better for you're needs.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

I don't know it makes all that much difference unless you are selling big ticket items. I try to keep my eBay listing expenses down, but still ended up paying them 13% of gross sales. I expect PayPal to come in for another 4%.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I know for me it tends to be about $1-200 depending on sales that month


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

eBay gets about $500 per busy month from me...A lot of that gets put on other peoples bills though from listing other's items, so I probably only pay $100+ a month. It is rather expensive, BUT where would I be without eBay?


----------

